# Expensive foundation Vs. Cheap foundation



## Pink_minx (Jan 13, 2006)

_I'm wanting to get a really good foundation from Chanel or Dior.  In the traincase section I see some girls who have Loreal foundation and a Chanel foundation in their traincase and was wondering if there was a big difference in the more expensive foundation than the cheaper foundations.  If the expensive foundations applies smoother and more flawlessly on you or is it the same as the cheaper foundations? just curious.
_


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 13, 2006)

I think the biggest difference for myself at least, is the color selection. I am *very* fair and the "light" drugstore foundation shades are always too dark for me. For me, foundation is the most important item I have because I suffer from acne and again, I have found that drugstore foundations (most of them, the ones that don't I can't find a color match) make me break out more. I'm willing to pay almost anything for a great foundation. Right now, I'm using Bobbi Brown's which is $40 and totally worth it. The color matches me perfectly and covers and does not give me more acne. Just IMO.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 13, 2006)

Foundations work differently on everyones skin, so its hard to say. I'd say you just have to test them out for yourself and see which ones you like better...its usually the best way of determining whats better or not :]


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2006)

i agree with natalie, they all work differently for everyone so you kind of have to do the trial and error thing.

on days when i work or go to school, i use origins foundation which was $22 [in my opinion, ALOT for foundation] because it's a full coverage and it just looks better. stays flawless almost all day.
when i'm not going anywhere important, i use covergirl or max factour which are both under $9. still okay coverage, but wears off and doesn't look completely amazing by the end of the day.


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 13, 2006)

i have tried drugstore foundation and its hard for me to find a color that matches. I much rather go to a counter where they can match a foundation that works well with your skin..I usually use mac but today I tried a dior foundation it looks pretty flawless...


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 13, 2006)

I bought a chanel on ebay and it didnt' work on my oily skin.  I've used lancome tient idol, and bare escentuals- I like both,  Right now I'm using Mary Kay because its fairly inexpensive (discount from consultant friend) and it works well.  I am also going to try arbonne because I know someone who sells it.  I don't mind maybelline shine free and loreal true match either... I've never been horribly picky once I find something that works.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 14, 2006)

As jokers_kick already said, it depends on your skin. I've always used drugstore brand tinted moisturizers (Revlon Skinlights and Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer). These are what I use everyday. I've also used liquid foundations that weren't too bad. I liked Neutrogena and Loreal the best. They don't last as long as high-end, but they're pretty good for the price.

My biggest problem with drugstore brands is also the range of colors and not being able to try on foundation before I buy it. I've used foundations both high-end and drugstore that broke me out ridiculously. The most important thing with high-end foudations is to try it before you buy it. It's just a matter of finding what works best for you, whether it's expensive or not.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 14, 2006)

I agree with everyone saying that one of my biggest drugstore fndtn gripes is the limited color selection. Though I've found numerous foundations that were good, IMHO they don't really compare to dept. store/expensive foundations. Granted, there are a few diamonds in the rough at the drugstore though LOL! 
It also matters if you find the best formulation for your skin. Drugstore or not, if the formula sucks for your skin, you'll hate it. I would say thats the first step, determining what you're skin needs/wants. Then, try and find your shade in the d/s, etc. 
I for one love buying higher end foundations because it's easier. You can talk to someone who understands your needs, and get a great match (usually). Going to a d/s and finding one takes more time IMHO.
Also depends on how much you'd like to spend. 30 dollars is my limit for ANY foundation, cuz if I spent anymore I'd be broke! There are some good ones between 18-30 dollars. I hope this helped a little bit!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 14, 2006)

yeah I always wanted to try a chanel or a dior foundation cause I've seen some girls with it on and it looks so pretty and flawless! Yeah drugstore foundations are harder because you cant really try the foundations out unless you buy it.  I know if I go to sephora for a foundation it will be pricy but it will be worth a try.


----------



## user3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_Foundations work differently on everyones skin, so its hard to say. I'd say you just have to test them out for yourself and see which ones you like better...its usually the best way of determining whats better or not :]_

 

I agree. 

Sometimes for higher brands you can get samples at the counters. (sometimes)

As for drugstore ones I would just keep the receipt so that you can take it back or exchange it.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, it definitely depends on your skin - I've tried a ton of the drug store items and quite a few high end ones (and I'm talking outside of mineral foundations here) and just recently found a really good liquid foundation.  It just so happened to be a $5 drug store tube of Maybelline Pure Makeup.  Excellent stuff!  I was pleasantly surprised as I was just going to mix it with moisturizer for a slight tint.  Otherwise, I've tried MAC, Clinique, Lancome, Chanel and a few others and my skin hated them.  Just have to keep looking.  One thing I have noticed of late - some people have responded that there isn't that great of a color selection in the drug store brands but a lot of the companies are coming out with expanded shade lines.  I also noticed they're doing the neutral/ warm/ cool thing, too.


----------



## Brianne (Jan 15, 2006)

It just depends on your skin.
I have extremely oily skin and I find that Revlon Colorstay (original formula) works far better for me that LM Oil Free and Lancome Teint Idole Ultra.  It's just icing on the cake that it's only $10 and frequently on sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For lazy days I also love MAC Studio Fix.  It doesn't break me out at all and covers well.


----------



## courtxneyx (Jan 16, 2006)

Well all I know is that I absolutley can't wear any drug store foundations. I've tried just about all of them and they tear my skin up so badly. Especially Covergirl, Revlon, and Loreal. MAC Studio Tech is the first thing I've found that actually doesn't tear my skin up.


----------



## xquisitevietma (Jan 18, 2006)

that's what i tested out today. i went to walmart to pick up a foundation that might seemed to cover well, so i got covergirl aquasmooth, which was like $8 or $9. then i went to macy's to look around for a good foundation, sheseido which was $35. i'm going to try it out for a few days, see how it wears. i'm making sure to keep the receipts, walmart allows you to return foundation also.


so far the color thing doesn't match for the covergirl & it doesn't cover as well as i thought.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 18, 2006)

i have a hard time matching drugstore foundations- i've tried revlon, loreal, za, cover girl and i think maybelline, but they all turned red and awful on me after awhile (i'm asian).  also, i'd rather have another pair of eyes helping out when it comes to matching foundation. 

right now, i use body and soul powder foundation and sometimes mac.  they work great for me!


----------



## laeticia (Jan 21, 2006)

its a matter of which works best for your skin...i used to use a drugstore foundation which was horrible (made me look orange plus it was very heavy) and i'm now using stephane marais fluid foundation which has been discontinued but has amazing oil control and is a perfect color match for my skin

i am wary abt trying other drugstore brands but i guess it doesnt hurt the pocket as much if it doesnt work out


----------



## Midgard (Jan 21, 2006)

Like everyone said, it depends on your skin. The color range of expensive foundations is much better, so you can find the right shade for your skin. 
For me it was hard to find the right foundation for my very oily skin! At the moment I'm very happy with Biotherm Sense Matte, but I'm still searching for a better one lol


----------



## MissCreoula (Jan 22, 2006)

I've tried both d/s & h/e and have to say that I get a better colour match & coverage from h/e. 
As for d/s the only one that wasn't too bad for me (I have combo skin-oilier in the summer & drier in the winter) was Maybelline Wonder Finish (wasn't a perfect match, but ok).
My HG foundation is Chanel Vitalumiere however I can only use this in the winter when I'm drier I would never use this in the summer.  For summer I like Biotherm Light! which is reasonably priced about $25 CDN.

Also on a side note remember that sometimes paying more for h/e works out better in the end because your getting alot of product vs. d/s where you get less product (yes for less) but if you do the math it comes out about the same.


----------



## melly_x (Jan 23, 2006)

The only cheap foundation I've ever liked is Maybelline wonder finish but the colour wasn't the best.
I've only just started trying out high end foundations (so far Clinique, Elizabeth Arden  & Lancome) I'm using Lancome Teint Idole Ultra right now and I'm liking it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soo I guess I would say high end is best for me. The only one I haven't liked so far is Elizabeth Arden but that's because the woman gave me the complete wrong colour :\


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 23, 2006)

I really like Revlon Skinlights for light coverage. Has anyone else tried this? It's really pretty and soft but it smells. Not bad, just not a scent I like.


----------

